# How to control bullying



## Ctwells47 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm new to the keeping Cichlids. I have a 29g tank. I started out w/3 fish (1 Red Zebra, 1 Electric Yellow Lab and 1 Kenyi).

I waited a few weeks and then added several more: 1 White Biscardi; 1 Albino; 1 Bumblebee; 1 other one that looks similar to the Bumblebee, but it more spotted and then the bully! I wish I could find my receipt, but it is a medium blue with black fins. All of the fish are of similar size, sorry, but I don't know the sexes of the fish.

The blue one immediately dug a tunnel through one of the houses I have in the tank. There are plenty of caves but it appears that this one is trying to take over the tank.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. In the meantime, I will look for my receipt so I can get the names of the fish.


----------



## Gomba11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Are these adult fish? Im curious as to what species it is, it may just be one thats highly territorial. Does it show signs of aggression when other fish come near its cave or does he just chase the others around the tank? If the tank is not spacious enough that could be causing some of the problems.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

What kind of albino is it?

I'm not quite sure without a pic what species your bully is...but you've got some problems with your set-up.

You've got two monster aggressive fish in a small tank--the bumblebee and the kenyi. The red zebra will also cause problems. The bee usually requires a 75+ tank--it also gets 8" long.

Also, you say they're all the same size--are these fish juvies? How long are they approx.? What are the water parameters? Did you rearrange the set-up of the tank before you put the new fish in?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The simple truth is that you have fish that are too aggressive for the size tank you have. So the choice will be restock appropriately, or get a 75 gallon, 4ft aquarium.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

There is no bullying with Malawi cichlids, and they don't live one to a cave. These are reef dwelling fish that hang out in and around rocks. They are used to crowded conditions and are territorial in order to survive. The less secure your rock, the more likely you are to be eaten by a mormyrid at night.

You need to rethink (either) your choice of fish or choice of size of tank.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

And this probably isn't what you wanted to hear, but we just want you and your fish to be happy.

The problem with the small tank is that the aggression will only get worse and you'll start losing fish :'[ Mbuna can be pretty vicious to each other, but they're awesome fish!


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

First off, I saw you had a Kenyi in there.
He NEEDS his own tank, or if you want 2 Kenyi's it's very ideal to get a 55G.

They can get very aggressive, but I have my own Kenyi in a 20G by himself. He's become a family fish & very peaceful since he's by himself. But at times he can get out of hand and get aggressive with decorations/heaters/filters in the tank. Knowing his personality and the way he lives in that tank, if another fish was in there he'd definitely kill it and claim his territory very quickly.

No matter the size of your Kenyi, they will & can be aggressive with the other fish. The fish you have are not all community fish which i am worried about. Your certainly better off keeping 1-2 species in that tank since it's not the biggest. You will have to take some fish out whether you like it or not. It's either your fishes health or see death.

Please be more careful and do research on what cichlids can go in a 29G together, Thanks & Take care!


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Ravynn said:


> He NEEDS his own tank, or if you want 2 Kenyi's it's very ideal to get a 55G.
> 
> Please be more careful and do research on what cichlids can go in a 29G together, Thanks & Take care!


A kenyi doesn't have to be in a tank by itself...just the right size of one.

And not many cichlids can go in a 29--Victorias or Tang shell dwellers.

But people don't know that, and pet stores only worsen the problem. Yes, you should research, but I think the pet store has a responsibility towards promoting proper fish keeping <- which is why it's so important to find a really good lfs (though my local Petco is getting better about it--actually asking what tank you have before they give you the fish, and they won't if you don't have the right set up. Of course, this does not apply to goldfish--nobody seems to care if they get shoved in a cup-sized tank  )


----------

